# Guppy Beauty Contest



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*I have permission from Perseusmom to start this contest.*

*Guppy Contest*
I think guppies are such fun and pretty little fishes so i am starting a guppy contest i'm starting it in this section because it is not allowed in the betta contest section

There will be two categories male guppies and female guppies
1 female and 1 male per member

The contest will run until July 1st 
The prize will be a I love guppies magnet stickers and a badge
but its mostly just for fun:-D

If anyone wants to judge they are welcome otherwise i'll pick the winners myself


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> *I have permission from Perseusmom to start this contest.*
> 
> *Guppy Contest*
> I think guppies are such fun and pretty little fishes so i am starting a guppy contest i'm starting it in this section because it is not allowed in the betta contest section
> ...


OMG I would love to judge sorry we havent reconnected in awhile I'm sending you the pic in 1 week sorry been so busy with school also I have a wonderful cobra guppy to enter hope to talk to you soon bye


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

jona31 said:


> OMG I would love to judge sorry we havent reconnected in awhile I'm sending you the pic in 1 week sorry been so busy with school also I have a wonderful cobra guppy to enter hope to talk to you soon bye


 i'm looking forward to seeing your cobra guppy you can be a judge too:-D but you can't judge your own entry of course that would be silly:lol: but i can judge your entry. have fun!!!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

If I can get my boys to cooperate with the camera I totally want in for at least bragging rights, heee.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would love to enter my guppy, but I know for a fact that she won't win. lol


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Won't hurt to enter anyway  I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrow to get a pic of any of my boys.

There should be a female and male category to enter in, btw.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Chevko said:


> Won't hurt to enter anyway  I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrow to get a pic of any of my boys.
> 
> There should be a female and male category to enter in, btw.


your eyes will bleed, she's got an appearance that only her momma (that would be me) could love. :-D <3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

bumpy bump


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

bump! this is the last bump I'm doing on this then i'm giving up on it.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have any recent photos, I left my sd card at home by accident. But here is Speckle when he was about a month or so younger, and before Valentine took an awful nip out of his tail.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> your eyes will bleed, she's got an appearance that only her momma (that would be me) could love. :-D <3


I saw your photo of her on Inner Beauty, and _I_ thought she was adorable!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

does it have to be one here now, or can it be one I'm picking up sometime this week?

Thank you, Saphira, she's my pride and joy, she's tough as nails!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> does it have to be one here now, or can it be one I'm picking up sometime this week?
> 
> Thank you, Saphira, she's my pride and joy, she's tough as nails!


of course one your picking up this week counts. it will be your guppy as soon as you get it so it counts


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

here's neptune he's the cobra guppy


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely guppies so far I need at least 3 male guppy entrys by July 1st for the contest to have a winner. female guppies are in a different category.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ok, I think I'm going to just enter the pair that are here already. lol my future guy's photo has a bunch of poo in it.


Thrall, a ct guppy (male)

Lettuce halfblack pastel blue (female)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> ok, I think I'm going to just enter the pair that are here already. lol my future guy's photo has a bunch of poo in it.
> 
> 
> Thrall, a ct guppy (male)
> ...



your CT guppy is interesting its the first time I've seen a CT guppy. where did you get him was he from a breeder or was he a pet shop find?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

His dad came from a petshop, and he's one of our babies. there's a couple of CT and swallowtail breeders on AB though


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd like to enter my Lyretail "Spotify" into the manly category


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Agility4fun said:


> I'd like to enter my Lyretail "Spotify" into the manly category
> 
> View attachment 154170


 lol love it THE MANLY CATEGORY oh he's so pretty


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Oh I'll have to enter one of my daughters boys tomorrow. She would totally dig the prizes lol


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

So this is Tangerine he and two other males and a bamboo shrimp live in my daughters 10 gallon, hence the blinding decor  
They are her fish she reminds me to feed them. He is easily her favorite and the prettiest boy in the tank and he never sits still lol

























Excuse Freckle he is an epic photo bomber.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love Tangerine's bright orange color! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Contest ends on Monday :shock:*


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Contest ends tomorrow. If you have any beautiful Guppies to enter**, you need to post now :-D*


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Contest Closed!*
The winner will announced shortly. Thank You to everyone who took part!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*The Winner*

I've picked the winner it was hard to decide because all the guppies entered are beautiful but* The winner is LizbethDawn with her daughters stunning orange guppy Tangerine!!*


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

yes those guys wer so BEAUTIFUL CONGRATS


----------

